# Acadiana results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news yet?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open has 32 called back to the land blind from 65 starters.

Saturday temp high 57, buurrrrr. Sunny and breezy. :wink: 

Perfect FT weather!


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Coastal Bend is kicking Acadiana's butt as far as results go. Let's get the lead out senor Boo Tay!
I'm sure everyone wants to know how no. 29 is doing in the Open (Next to last dog to run). And how dog no 31 is doing in the Am. (1st dog to run).

Jus' tryin' to help out regards,
Arturo

Leave the boodan, mudbugs, squirrels, rabbits, opossums, *****, armadillos and other fine vittles alone and concentrate on the job at hand.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ckint Avant won the Q.

Amateur has an indented triple with one retired. its getting plenty of answers.

Derby is finishing second series now.

SM


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*acadiana*

With which dog did Clint win?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

11 back after the AM first series. 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

clint won with a dog named Bell.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

*acadiana*

Amateur: all 11 that made it to the land blind were advanced to the water blind on Sunday morning. They were: 6, 8, 10, 17. 19. 22, 23, 26, 27, 34, 35.

14 back to the fourth series of the Derby, but don't have numbers.

The Open is finished, but my informants did not have placements.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Open Results

First, got to tell what great weather we had today! Conditions were ideal, sunny, breezy and a high of 64! 8) 

1st FC Days End Above The Law-Mark Smith
2nd Ford's Buzzin Through The Brakes-Charlie Moody
3rd FC AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick-Mark Smith
4th FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue-Dave Moser
RJ Moody's Poor Larry-Charlie Moody
JAMS; Riparian Mariah's Miss Vixen, Windigo's Arctic Jupiter,
Blackstone's Esquire of Blackacre, Butch's Dream Code TCR, 
FC AFC Watuga's Bull Gator, FC Gemstone's The Raven
and Booty Raider


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby
1 rick mock
2 gene taylor
3 susanne caire
4 avant
rj mehringer 
3 or 4 jams don't remember them all.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Derby
> 1 rick mock
> 2 gene taylor
> 3 susanne caire
> ...


 Shayne, Congrats on your RJ and thanks for the report. 

A big congrats to Rick on his win. This was a strong derby field! Huge congrats to little Boo, owned trained, and handled by Gene Taylor. That's a win and a second in 3 trials so far for NutCase's sister. Congrats also to Susanne Caire for the 3rd who is always there at the end and to Clint who is always tough to beat.

fp


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

AM
1 mardi tatum
2 kate baumer
3 wycliffe
4 john caire
rj joe broyles
don't remember jams.

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 2 kate baumer


When did Kate and Marv title? Are they now qualified for the Nationals??

Can't remeber which trial it was they won?

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

titled at lonestar. they are q'd.

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> titled at lonestar. they are q'd.
> 
> SM


SWEET!!! Congrtats to Marv and Kate!!

FOM


----------

